# Does anyone use the Bucktool Scroll Saw? Help!



## WeaverCat (2 mo ago)

I love this saw - but!!!!

I cannot get the tension knob to flip back down after changing the blade. Help? And do you think it’s ok to use it while it’s in this position? I have jewelry to make, and no time to lose! It’s the season, and the orders are coming in! Help please?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Did you try loosening the tension and trying again?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## WeaverCat (2 mo ago)

Yes, tried that, and it still won’t go.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Here is the manual: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0369/4696/8621/files/SSA16LVF_MANUALcompressed.pdf?v=1655170167
On page 21 is the exploded view, find part # 9. Take off the side panel and see if one of the V bolts is cross ways on the V shaped recess it's supposed to fit into.


----------



## WeaverCat (2 mo ago)

wichman3 said:


> Here is the manual: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0369/4696/8621/files/SSA16LVF_MANUALcompressed.pdf?v=1655170167
> On page 21 is the exploded view, find part # 9. Take off the side panel and see if one of the V bolts is cross ways on the V shaped recess it's supposed to fit into.


Ok, thanks. I guess I’m going to have to take it apart to see what’s wrong.


----------



## JudieMiranda (1 mo ago)

Have you attempted to release the stress and tried again?


Spoiler



Have you attempted to release the stress and tried again? Do you also need a sholarship essay? Then you should click on this http://latinamericanpost.com/41942-how-to-write-a-winning-scholarship-essay / link. With the use of this link, you may resolve your issue. In addition to finishing a project, the writers are prompt in their communication and will provide writing advice. I no longer stress about writing essays.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

does that tension knob turn? if so try turning it counter clockwise one full turn


----------

